# Garlieston CC site - Recommended?



## dickydutch (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi,

Setting off tomorrow for a couple of days at the site. Does anyone have any info on the surrounding area which can be easily reached on foot from the site. Ideally some quaint pubs to visit would be handy for a good bar meal (and of course falling over fluid) :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Pub in main road, ever so slightly 'spit and sawdust' but ok. Great CC site tho', nice walk along the shore. Friendly locals, quayside great for taking a bottle of wine for a walk 
:wink: 
We thoroughly enjoyed our stay there, but can't really explain why.


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

The village pub was a bit run down also I was a bit disappointed that there was no seats available because there was several dogs asleep on them and dog hairs everywhere.

It was worth the bus journey to the nearby town.

The site was nice. 

Rusty


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

We stayed there a couple of years ago. The site is nice and peaceful overlooking the loch, and the locals very friendly. The village is small and the shop closes early. A police van comes every second Thursday to see if anyone has any problems, the PC said he counldn't remember the last time they had a burglary. It was like turning the clock back 30 years but we enjoyed it and would go back. 

Graham


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

Stayed there a fortnight ago. Great site and nice area. The village pub does look a bit rundown but it's OK inside and we had some good food there and found everyone very friendly. 

We would certainly go again.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

I like the site. It's lovely relaxing watching the tide coming in and you can walk along the coast for miles. If you take the bus out to Isle of Whithorn you can walk back.
The pub was good. Had a nice pint and did simple but nice food. 
Village is nice to stroll round on the evening and the shop is handy and does some nice fresh cakes.

Bob


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

We're just back from Garlieston Lodge, the C&CC CS.

I liked Garlieston. Simple little town but very chilled. Pub was nice. Real pub. Ok, it is a bit run down but if you want fancy go to a city! Great food and with a 3 course meal for 2 plus drinks coming in at £22, I'm not complaining. Nice harbour, nice beach, nice walks, accessible for lots of local interest.

I really liked Garlieston Lodge - intimate and what a great setting.

Hope you had a good time (wonder if we saw you in the pub?)

D


----------



## dickydutch (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks all for the info,

Really enjoyed our three days on the site. Very clean and tidy and so true about the clock being turned back!

Did'nt get to the pub on this visit but will definitly return and try out the local cuisine 

Thanks again


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

'Friendly locals' - hmmmm

We went down that way a couple of years ago, stayed at Brighouse Bay, stopped off in that village for a look to see if we'd want to stop there some time. We parked up at the far end of that quay/road(opposite the beach bit) and boy did we upset some locals. We were only parked there for an hour or two - off the road, not blocking any access to the beach or the road, not in front of any houses etc etc etc. A couple of locals with dogs complained loudly that there was a campsite for 'our sort'.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Going tomorrow  Anyone know if you get digital TV reception there or do I need the old analogue?

Bob


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

Sorry didn't even try the TV.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

clodhopper2006 said:


> Going tomorrow  Anyone know if you get digital TV reception there or do I need the old analogue?
> 
> Bob


I can't remember what the tv reception was like, I think it was ok. Put the postcode in >here< and it should tell you the situation.

Graham


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks Graham, I'll be there shorly to find out. I tried a post code check yesterday but it is so close to their changover date (next month) they no longer say. They only tell you what you'll get after June.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

well to answer my own question no there's no digital yet only analogue. There's also only a dismaly weak 2G internet signal. Oh well, I'm on holiday.


----------

